# Day 1: Serious Thigh Chafing



## Pwinks (Sep 8, 2015)

What's good? So, my title is slightly misleading. About a week ago I flew out to CA from MD to visit a friend. Having been soul-sick from ignoring the call of the unknown for some years now, I decided to just fucking do it. I'm not going back. I can't. The sense of being untethered,unbound is so great. I scraped together much of my last paycheck and flew my best friend (and my ukulele) out here. We have been planning this for years. Hasn't everyone? I can't express how much healthier, lighter I feel.

I was supposed to leave yesterday. So, day 1. I'm like "fuck yea, I got this". I was raised by a survivalist. I've dreamed of this my whole life. Such /is/ life, though that studying the way is not living the way. I knew it would be hard sometimes, but I'm a little peeved that my first dilemma is the fact that these thighs are thick as hell. Hahahah.

In truth, I am blessed. I am staying on a wonderful stranger's couch in Sacramento, and will be heading into San Francisco on Saturday. Any advice, well wishes or friendship is super hella appreciated.


----------



## Psylock1045 (Sep 8, 2015)

If you've got foodstamps, grab yourself a small bottle of extra virgin olive oil and put that on the spots where you are chafing. It's natural, is an excellent moisturizer, and an even better lubricant. I put some on a squeaky door hinge a few months ago...I'll be damned. The shit doesn't squeak anymore, and also swings open rather easily. 

Also, hell yeah Maryland.

Also again, thick thighs are very nice on a woman ^_^


----------



## psychofoamer (Sep 8, 2015)

First off, hella is not a word. Don't let those silly Californians trick you into saying it.

Second, good luck and be safe in SF. I'd suggest against the Haight as its kind of blown up. 

Third, coconut oil is better than olive oil. Though baby powder works too. I'd suggest coconut oil. It works wonders on skin and has many other uses as well.


----------



## psychofoamer (Sep 8, 2015)

Best of luck and safe traveling


----------



## Psylock1045 (Sep 8, 2015)

Coconut oil is indeed better. Just harder to find in my experience.


----------



## Art101 (Sep 8, 2015)

Try starch it works too.My fav is gold bond medicated powder.


----------



## wizehop (Sep 8, 2015)

Art101 said:


> Try starch it works too.My fav is gold bond medicated powder.



Ya dry is where its at. You get chaffing from little salt crystals that come out when you sweat. They then rub the shiat out of your skin. So if you have something that keeps you dry and from sweating your golden. I have this shit called "Snake Bite" I got from Thailand a few years back which is the absolute bomb. I'm guessing gold bond medicated powder is along the same lines.
Throw a little on at the start of your day and your good to go. I've had crippling chaffing many many times over the years, so I know all about it.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Sep 8, 2015)

gold bond for all yer chafing needs. it has never let me down. and in cali you might want to look into the correct usage of the word you called "hella" because yer doing it wrong. not that anyone should use either one ever...but "hella" is wrong. take it easy, get away from the west coast.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Sep 8, 2015)

the above is all good advice, but i would like to add that you should switch to boxer briefs as well. like everyone else i used to get bad chafing sometimes, and using gold bond and stuff like that will help, prevention is the best medicine! wearing boxer briefs prevents the skin of your inner thighs from rubbing together, so the chaffing doesn't happen in the first place.

to get really specific:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00NH641EK/

these are the best boxer briefs i've ever used. they're ridiculously durable. every pair i've ever bought is still 100% intact, even after miles of walking/biking for months on end. every other boxer brief i've had blew out in a few months, so these are worth the investment.

on a side note, i'm going to move this to staying healthy since the majority of this thread is about the chaffing thing.


----------



## Dmac (Sep 8, 2015)

a pair of spandex shorts will stop the chafing too. I wore a pair on all of my long road marches and never had any problems. a pair of nylon dress socks under regular socks will reduce friction and help keep your feet in good shape too. just fyi


----------



## Pwinks (Sep 8, 2015)

Thanks for the advice, everyone! 
Some things:
- I picked up "hella" from my friends back home. I guess it's not just a west coast thing? Idk
- I was wearing briefs when I got all chafed! Sux! I think I'll try bike shorts and hit up some of that gold bond. 

It's Day 2! Gonna try out busking!


----------



## psychofoamer (Sep 8, 2015)

Hella must be spreading, more of a reason to build an electric fence around that wretched placeThe word definitely originated from the Bay Area, CA


----------



## RainyDaze (Sep 8, 2015)

"Hella" is everywhere.. but this "super hella" is something that I am unfamiliar with. I agree with Leadbelly, the Haight is blown to smithereens, but on another note, it's still a bomb ass time and there are kickdowns to be had if you do it right. Do you plan on staying for Hardly Strictly?


----------



## Pwinks (Sep 8, 2015)

Freyr said:


> "Hella" is everywhere.. but this "super hella" is something that I am unfamiliar with. I agree with Leadbelly, the Haight is blown to smithereens, but on another note, it's still a bomb ass time and there are kickdowns to be had if you do it right. Do you plan on staying for Hardly Strictly?



Hahaha, I tend to say things like "super mega" or "super hella" because sometimes one adverb just isn't enough. Good to know about Haight- we were thinking about checking it out. Hardly Strictly seems really cool but we'll probably be outta town before then. Who knows, though!


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Sep 8, 2015)

helluv. nuff said. either way it makes you sound like a douche nozzle.


----------



## Pwinks (Sep 8, 2015)

cantcureherpes said:


> helluv. nuff said. either way it makes you sound like a douche nozzle.





cantcureherpes said:


> helluv. nuff said. either way it makes you sound like a douche nozzle.


Idk "douche nozzle" itself sounds p asinine.


----------



## Odin (Sep 8, 2015)

Pwinks said:


> Idk "douche nozzle" itself sounds p asinine.



Don't worry about Sir CCherp. 

He like to troll newbies. 

Honestly if a pretty girl like you is chafing her silky smooth thighs something is going wrong. You need a Vagabond Gentleman to escort you around. 

... 

::eyepatch::

As well, I think this started out as an introduction thread and I see and now resides in staying healthy. 

Regardless. Weclome to the site. It's a nice place to be STP.
Travel info... chat... bsing... and a real neat new Articles section. 

We have a FAQ along the top of the tool bar and a search across from your name mail and alerts...exct... 

It's been years for me but the Sac/SF area is crazy cool... have Fun.


----------



## psychofoamer (Sep 8, 2015)

Trip trap trip trap who's that hella trappin on my bridge...


----------



## OutsideYourWorld (Sep 8, 2015)

Had the same. Switched to under armor boxers whichever stopped it. Wicking material works wonders at preventing chafing on thighs, shoulders (where straps may chafe, especially in wetter times)


----------



## psychofoamer (Sep 8, 2015)

I just don't wear underwear. Never had a problem with chafing


----------



## Dmac (Sep 8, 2015)

Cartman, on southpark, has been saying "hella" for about 10 years.


----------



## psychofoamer (Sep 8, 2015)

Why did you rate that "meh"?


----------



## Kasp (Sep 8, 2015)

Why do you think cowboys always walk like this? But I wish you luck I'm sure you'll figure something out. And you already got a couch offer on your first day out, not too shabby. Safe travels.


----------



## Kittymeowmix (Sep 8, 2015)

Leadbellytherxrcur said:


> I just don't wear underwear. Never had a problem with chafing



You have skinny ass legs. When do your thighs ever rub together? I always wore bike shorts or tights to keep my voluptuous thighs in good working order.

No one wants to hear about your underwear or lack thereof, man. Hella gross.


----------



## RSTY802510 (Sep 9, 2015)

fuck san Francisco!!!
if youre really trying to do all that kippy dippy bullshit go to Berkeley. its a lot more chill in my opinion. and theres the long haul to go to and you can volunteer at the gilman to get into shows. plus even though it kinda sucks, food not bombs is nice.
oh yeah and fat slice. fat slice is the shit.

if your not into that lame hippy crap go to west Oakland. most of the squats I used to kick it at or live at are no more. theres still some pretty cool folks living in tents down by the target in Emeryville I think.
plus its the time of year when they start having a lot of good shows at the metro.
avoid the hipster punk douche bags at eli's too.
and to top it all of theres some pretty good food at produce pro on san pab
with st vincents around the corner. good luck and don't be naïve.


----------



## psychofoamer (Sep 9, 2015)

Yes. East Bay for sure. And Davis.


----------



## pigpen (Sep 9, 2015)

I would suggest corn starch (which is cheap as fuck) for daily preventative care and coconut oil (which can be more expensive) if a rash starts. you can use corn starch on your feet, pits, vag or anywhere else really. that's what I used on the road and it works just as well to protect my daughter against diaper rashes and she shits her pants multiple times a day usually.


----------



## Pwinks (Sep 9, 2015)

RSTY802510 said:


> fuck san Francisco!!!
> if youre really trying to do all that kippy dippy bullshit go to Berkeley. its a lot more chill in my opinion. and theres the long haul to go to and you can volunteer at the gilman to get into shows. plus even though it kinda sucks, food not bombs is nice.
> oh yeah and fat slice. fat slice is the shit.
> 
> ...



Damn, thanks for all the useful knowledge! It won't go to waste


----------

